# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Having Gills In Dreams

## MobianAngel

> *Gills* are tissues which consist of cloth and fabric structures called filaments. These filaments have many functions including the transfer of ions and water, as well as the exchange of oxygen, carbon dioxide, acids and ammonia.



Earlier I was laying in bed and I thought about the times I had gills when I dreamed. I was wondering if anyone else ever dreamed about being underwater and having gills and "breathing" through them? (If you'd consider it *breathing*) I had them before and I can remember trying to breathe underwater with my "land" lungs and gagging a bit until I was able to work the gills. It felt pretty strange to switch from my regular breathing to underwater but it was still cool~

----------

